# Cattleya lueddemanniana v. Semi-alba



## John M (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a small, rootless, backbulb division of this beauty last year from a friend. I potted it and kept it in a deep glass cylinder to hold humidity around the foliage while it produced a new growth and roots. I left the top off the cylinder to allow excess heat and humidity to escape; but, the humidity stayed fairly high anyway because I also kept an inch of water in the bottom of the cylinder, below the bottom of the pot. After producing two new psuedobulbs, the youngest bulb has just come into bloom. I am in love! I didn't expect this to happen so soon. It's only in a 3 1/2" pot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2012)

What a delicate and pretty flower!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 10, 2012)

That's lovely; neat growing technique. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 11, 2012)

Very very nice blooms !!!! Jean


----------



## Stone (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! That's a very nice lueddemaniana! Good shape and great S/A!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 11, 2012)

I am in love too!!! :drool::clap:


----------



## Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

wow!!!

Just the very best I have ever seen!! I wish I could have one like this!!


----------



## bullsie (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolutely magnificent! And wonderful you hung on to the backbulb. Too many I've met in my travels would never bother with a small backbulb. This pic is proof of the good things that come from making the effort to grow it. I'd not turn down a backbulb from this!


----------



## John M (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everybody! 

Bullsie, I agree completely. I knew the high value of the backbulb division. It just takes patience and a little TLC! Even though there were no roots, there was a nice, live eye. That's all I needed to get it going. The trick is to not try and get it growing by potting it and watering it a lot. Rootless backbulbs need Phal light and high humidity, without the associated condensation that happens so often when they are in a bag with damp sphagnum. The glass cylinder (with water in the bottom and without the top on), technique allows the plant to experience very high humidity without being in a stale, pathogen favouring, environment. Then, it's a simple case of being patient. This plant sat without roots for a long time; but, eventually it broke dormancy on a live eye and the new growth, which was being supported 100% by the old, rootless bulbs, began growing it's own roots. Once new roots began to grow, all the old shrivelled psuedobulbs rehydrated and fattened up again.


----------



## petro (Apr 11, 2012)

The flowers look as if they were painted with watercolors—absolutely stunning!


----------



## John Boy (Apr 11, 2012)

That's quite easily the best I've ever seen!!! I can't imagine what this will look like, once the plant is back to full power. (Goose-Bumbs all over me just consindering it...)


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations! a fantastic one!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Gorgeous! What excellent shape...


----------



## Chuck (Apr 14, 2012)

A wonderful flower.


----------



## tenman (Apr 17, 2012)

That should get an award someday.


----------



## nikv (Apr 17, 2012)

A very nice plant and flower!


----------

